# DIY LED Grow Light



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi...I am wondering if any member has a plan for making a really good ,cost efficient LED Grow light .....I reside in the bottom of New Zealand and am growing tomatoes for myself and "others"....I have propagated my seeds and transplanted them into larger pots and they are now sitting in a freezer fitted with heat bulbs (under the trays and working from a thermostat to keep them warm underneath?)and CFL lights overhead....In aprox 3 weeks I think they will be ready to be transplanted into grower bags and put in my 4 x 6 metre greenhouse....It appears that I could require at least 10 grow lights ....?? to give the plants the light they require ...I have studied several YouTube DIY videos on the subject but I feel there is a lack of info on where to get parts etc ...I would appreciate any comments....Thanks MK


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

Search Amazon for 'LED Grow lights'.


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Confounded Also said:


> Search Amazon for 'LED Grow lights'.


Hi...I would if I was In America ... shipping costs involved for buying practicly anything from America are so high its just a no no?... I came across a very small water pipe elbow on Ebay ..it was $1.30 .....Shipping to NZ $164.50 ????? Thanks


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

LED Grow Lights | Easy Grow Ltd

I can see why you would want a cheaper alternative. Maybe old LED headlights are the way to go.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Note that you could mix LED headlamps (bluish light) with old incandescent ones (shifted more towards the red) and come up with a better grow spectrum than with either type of headlamps alone.


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi..If Possible can I get some guidance here....I spent most of the night looking at Ebay and Trademe (the NZ equivilant) for LED headlights and wondered if LED work/flood lights would do ..they are being used for all sorts of purposes including extra head lights on vehicles and are much cheaper than custom ones made for a particular make of vehicle
...
I need to know what the important characteristic is that I need to take note of ...is it the Lumens?? and what about the blue ....?? I wonder if LED "worklights" are available with the blueish light ..
I am sure incandescent lights are available for minimum cost at the scrap yard ....the LED lights I am not sure?? as apparantly only the latest cars have them.

I have had no vehicle now for many years so I have lost touch with the latest fixtures like lights on them

What I did see were a lot of different LED bulbs for round $10 ....Does this mean that as long as one had a fixture ... could one interchange bulbs to get a particular frequency of light?

Same for incandescent ...If I know basicly what I need to look for (if thats possible) I will go and get them ...

I do not want to put you to any work but I would be sincerely grateful for the basics and what not to look for...

on Ebay there are a number of light arrays that fascinated me ...Yes they are from China but with Free Shipping very attractive if the frequencies are correct....which leads me to a final point ....I see Garden RGB light arrays that are controled ....by what I read one can basicly set the frequencies required via a controler ....

Thanks Mk


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Just a few quick links that I dug up:

general info:
Plant Grow Lights: Which Kind to Choose

Gardening Under Lights, Grow Lights, Grow Light, Shop Lights: Gardener's Supply

LED bulbs:
https://www.earthled.com/collections/earthled-growled-series-led-grow-lights

LED Grow Lights for Indoor Plants - Low Energy & Cost at Lamps Plus

Personally, I'd go with off the shelf hardware. New and not used. But that's just me.


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi...I am slowly picking up on lights ,colour temperature etc ...I know that you cannot equate to prices here in NZ for lights etc but this auction has just appeared and the beauty of it is that the seller is in my home town and 8 led 5 foot flourescent tubes plus the old normal tubes he has would be a pretty good buy for $89 ..the LED tubes are over $30 each wholesale?? .Whether they would be any good for growing I do not know but the normal tubes I think would be down in the red range and the LED's in the blue range ....I wonder if I have it right ...I would be interested in an opinion and if positive I will open my wallet ??? Thanks Mk


8 x Led Fluorescent Tube 1500mm 24w Cold white | Trade Me

PS..A few spelling mistakes but hope you can understand what he has written...


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

You need to check both the lumens (light intensity) and the spectrum (wavelength output). Just from the name "cold white" I would guess that the spectrum of these lamps is shifted toward the blue. You need red too for optimal plant growth (although during certain times of the plant's life cycle you might want mostly blue too).

You could use a spectrometer to test potential candidates for grow lamps but they can be rather pricey. However, you can make a "cave man" one with a cheap photometer and a set of inexpensive red, orange, yellow, green and blue color filters. A spectroscope can be had for ten bucks but this would just tell you the wavelengths produced, not their intensity.

Or, you could just but fluorescent grow lights if you want to go that route.

Here is some good info:



> For vegetative growth you should choose a ‘cool white’ lamp. This is also acceptable for flowering, but a ‘warm white’ light will be better as it is stronger in the red end of the spectrum which is more suitable for flowering. Use fluorescent lights only for seedlings and clones, for supplementing daylight and for vegetative growth.


Lighting for your plants | CANNA New Zealand


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi..I am back...I have had real problems here including my greenhouse roof blowing off...But my tomatoes are getting away on me.... (they are still inside) Now in an earlier post I mentioned about a trademe Auction here in NZ for 8 LED 5 foot LED tube lights....well I finally used the buy now of $89 as long as I got the tubes the LED 's replaced... The wisest decision I ever made cause in the box were...

9 LED Lights
7 Phillips 
7 Sunburst 
1 Osram

all 5 foot ...Now I think LED 5 foot lights tubes are round $30 - $40 each here so I think I got a good deal even if the odd one does not go.....

Now I have attached pictures of each brand of tube and I would be very grateful for advice on how to mix them on 4 double fittings (8 Tubes) to get a full spectrum if that is possible...cause being inside my plants need artificial light til I get the greenhouse fixed up...
As I understand the LED Tubes need a fitting with no Ballast or else they will blow....

Hopefully my photos will be sufficient ? I know the LED's are Cool Daylight which I think is up in the 6000K range (blue?) but guessing I need the other 3 fittings to have a lower Kelvin for the red IE down in the 2000K range and I am hoping some of the non LED's are down there...I am sure MPR will know..Seeing the photos both the Phillips and the Osram are Cool white so that leaves the Suburst for a variance but I only require a set up for a couple of weeks and it may not matter as long as my plants have decent light .Sorry for the poor photos...Thanks..MK

PS I have also got two pairs of headlights (from a Honda Accord and Mishubishi Diamonde ) to play round with later when time allows ....


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

The manufacturer should have wavelength data for their bulbs. You can also use a CD-ROM disk as an inexpensive spectrometer -- just hold it under the light and look at which colors show up more than others. Mixing both cool and warm bulbs in the same fixture will give you light that more closely mimics sunlight.

The surface temperature of the sun is about 6000 K, so 6000k bulbs should mimic sunlight too.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

another source for lights will be those for aquariums - especially those that are for live plants.


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

MPR said:


> The manufacturer should have wavelength data for their bulbs. You can also use a CD-ROM disk as an inexpensive spectrometer -- just hold it under the light and look at which colors show up more than others. Mixing both cool and warm bulbs in the same fixture will give you light that more closely mimics sunlight.
> 
> The surface temperature of the sun is about 6000 K, so 6000k bulbs should mimic sunlight too.


Hi Amazing ..I am learning all the time ..pity I was not younger...My plants were not enjoying 4 CFL bulbs so today I forgot about my greenhouse roof and set up 4 x double 5 foot flouro fittings ...wired them up and started putting in the bulbs I acquired (not the LED ones)...Well everything was great till I got on the 3rd fitting and after 3 tube failures I began to wonder if it was the fitting ?? Then I tried one of the failed bulbs on the 4th fitting and it would not go in it so it was only to be expected and I will try again tomorrow as its very late....
One tube is glowing at the ends and I recall my father playing around with the flourescent lights in the kitchen ....
any tips would be appreciated....

of course its only temporary til i get a new roof on my greenhouse ..I am desperate to get my plants transplanted and in the greenhouse ....Maybe my incubator worked too good as the tomatoes are growing too fast for me....its going to be touch and go ....unless I use the rest of the house for trays and planter bags....

have attached a photo but my plan is not right as i can see a problem removing the plants from under the lights unless i raise them which I will do til another idea strikes me...#3 fitting is raised so as I can try and get a tube to go in the right hand side ....once I get both tubes going I will lower it down to the same as #1 and #2 fittings and start on #4 .....Cheers MK


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Here's a long list of troubleshooting tips. Also, if you have a dual-bulb fixture you sometimes need two bulbs in it to get them to light properly.

Fluorescent Lighting Troubleshooting


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Thankyou..I am out of bed and trying to get ready for another day...I just tried a bulb that goes in one fitting to another fitting and it will not go so maybe I should check the fittings first..I do have a number of spare ballasts (if that is the small round cylinder that turns into pins just under the bulbs..) Correction ??Its the starter not the ballast...Meantime I will study the link you kindly sent me, MK


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi ..I tested all the tubes for continuity with my multimeter ...all tested ok ...Then I tested the tubes by putting in a fitting I knew worked ...the Osram failed ...everything else worked so now I knew it was the fittings ...I started with the starters...the seller of the tubes had generously put spare starters in the box with the tubes so the two fittings that had a problem I replaced the GE starters with Phillips in both ...switched the power on and I now have 1/2 the street lit up from my front window....and I will swear that I can see the tomatoes growing???

I know the tubes won't last long but they were basicly given to me ...I am holding the LED's back for later... MK


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

May or may not be relevant, so take it for what it's worth.

In the past I had two 55 gallon fish tanks, and instead of the lame plastic plants and toys, I wanted to grow living plants. I ended up using a single fixture on each tank which contained two standard length bulbs. For any given brand, there were several bulb options. But of the 4 or 5 options, maybe only two were recommended or plants. And as I learned over time, while the bulbs have a normal life span (ie: compared to any other flourescent bulb), the useful life for the plants was only about 6 months.

My point, is that while most any bulb will provide light, not all bulbs actually provide the type of light needed for plants.


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi..I welcome any comment ..I know my tubes are not ideal but I had to supply them with light of any description .. hopefully in another week or two all my plants under lights will be outside ....MK


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi...I am jumping around a fair bit but its blowing so much I cannot do any outside work... So was checking up on Headlight Bulbs and wondered about these ...(see Attachment) would they be a true blue ( IE producing a blue Kelvin K) or false....Thanks MK


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

As the coating on these bulbs appears blue. They are probably just normal white bulbs that are filtering out the longer wavelengths. Since most plants evolved to take advantage of sunlight, the best general grow lights are those which most closely minic it. Under special circumstances you can use non-daylight wavelengths to manipulate plant growth and flowering but if you are planning to do this you really need to search for information on indoor horticulture. There is a ton of free information out there.

How to Garden Indoors | Planet Natural


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

I really hope I am not being a nuisance here?? I have taken on board MPR's previous comments and apparantly if done correctly car headlights could be used to provide a wide spectrum of light within a greenhouse....Now Headlights I understand and can obtain but I would welcome some comment on powering these...Naturally they are 12 volt and I would require a 220volt converter ....I presume a converter has a limit to how many headlights it would be able to supply with power ....My basic question is ...when looking for a converter to purchase what is the determining factor for one to be aware of ...I feel it would be best to invest in a converter that would be able to power up a number of headlights ???

Now on my incubator sitting just inside my front window facing the sun...I have a lift up "lid" ..just the end of a stainless dryer drum thats been cut..Its no longer in use so the lid is lifted up and yesterday i noticed from outside my front window the full colour spectrum reflected in the curvature of the drum.......As always I just love seeing these things...What happened at school so many years ago....As usual I cannot express my appreciation loud enough... Thanks MK


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Limiting factor for most any electrical system or power supply isn't the voltage, it's the current or amps.

As an example: Let's say 1 bulb uses 1 amp and the converter will output 12 volts at 2 amps. The converter will then only support 2 bulbs.


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

OK.. Thanks...That seems easy to workout........Mk


----------

